

20 years of weird Game Boy variations, offshoots, add-ons, and tributes. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/04/13/game-boy-oddities/

======
jbm
Non-technical. 14 pages, 1 photo/device/oddity per page, and a topic structure
manufactured to produce popularity on social news sites. What is it doing
here?

It would be different if there were technical details about the add-ons
themselves, or some insight into the thought process that brought them along.
It has neither.

This article, along with the recent rash of articles on religion and politics,
are starting to get annoying. I can't imagine I'm the only one who feels so.

